

Research to reconstruct facial features from DNA sample - ujeezy
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/frontpage/2009/0216/1233867939011.html

======
jacquesm
this case is on very shaky grounds

[http://www.alternet.org/rights/65484/?comments=view&cID=...](http://www.alternet.org/rights/65484/?comments=view&cID=752356&pID=751899)

